
Visual Studio Code: Remote Collaborative Editing - hurricaneSlider
https://www.visualstudio.com/services/live-share/
======
__warlord__
Question, will Microsoft store our source code on their servers? Or is there a
way to self-host the infrastructure required to make it work? Because
honestly, this is really awesome when working with other people around the
globe.

Edit: Reading the FAQ, no, they don't store anything.
[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
ie/visualstudio/liveshare/faq](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
ie/visualstudio/liveshare/faq)

